# 55 Gallon Tank For Maturing Fish



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a 90 gallon show tank and use this 55 for maturing fish that will eventually go into the 90 gallon show tank. It also house a few temporary fish that are either for sale or that are on hold for friends. It runs a Fluval 305 and an over the top filter. Substrate is crushed coral. Got some lava rocks in it and some other stones. Plenty of hiding places if needed. This tank will be used in the future to breed Flowerhorns. 

Current fish in tank are:

1 - red empress
1 - german red
1 - blood dragon
1 - firefish
2 - eureka reds
1 - frontosa
1 - red jewel
1 - compressed
1 - toughskin
1 - blue dolphin
1 - black ghost knifefish
1 - clown knifefish
1 - common pleco
1 - upside down catfish
1 - ob peacock
1 - blood parrot

Photos uploading soon.

Any feedback or opinions are welcome. 

Thanks.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Is the frontosa for sale


----------

